# Elevador al cuadrado de 3 bits con multiplexor 74153



## kitty (Nov 19, 2005)

Necesito ayuda para diseñar un elevador al cuadrado de un numero de 3 bits con multiplexores y tener su salida a dos display de 7 segmentos.  Estoy algo confundida de como se debo manejar los multiplexores.  Mis conocimientos son basicos, agradeceria profundamente su ayuda.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 19, 2005)

Añado la hoja de datos para consultas. Asumo que la salida al display será implementando un driver (74LS47).

Saludos


----------



## kitty (Nov 19, 2005)

Muchas gracias por la hoja de datos.  Lo que sucede es que no sé como hacer el diseño, si debo utilizar un multiplexor por cada segmento o como??  Si me puede auxiliar para hacer el diseño se los agradecere mucho.


----------



## alfelecries (May 22, 2007)

Hola, te anexo una forma que se me ocurre para diseñarlo, deacuerdo a lo que dices, ya sólo faltaría reducir las funciones de salida para conectarlo, pero deacuerdo a los MUX.

Y por lo que entiendo de multiplexores, tendrias que utilizar  MUX 2 x 1 y uno para cada salida.

Espero te sirva, haber si alguien mas te puede ayudar.

Pero como dije, haber si alguien con mejores conocimientos te puede ayudar.


----------



## alfelecries (May 22, 2007)

, me rio de mi mismo, no me habia fijado de la fecha del post.

Pero asi ha alguien le sirve, aqui les dejo como lo diseñe y ademas ya lo probe en un simulador y si funciona.

Tambien tengo la simulacion, si alguien la quiere se la puedo pasar.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 13, 2008)

que lio infernal, me recuerda mis epocas de tecnicas digitales.

la consulta:
que utilidad practica tiene eso de elevar al cuadrado un numero dde x bits ?
me pueden compartir ejemplos, o es solo un ejercicio teorico ? .

gracias


----------



## diegorobot (Dic 14, 2008)

fernandob mira as trabajado con flip-flop compuertas logicas.. demultiplexore y decodificadores..   ?.  
pues  mira la finalidad de este proyecto es que con todo stos componente seas capas de hacer proyectos de este tipo el cual requieres de muxa logica.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 14, 2008)

te referis que es una practica ?

si , practique en la secundaria y un par de años en la facu.

y hace mas de 20 años que trabajo, en esto , aquello y lo otro, siempre la electronica cerca, en lo que se puede se pone.

solo me queda una pequeña duda:

la consulta:
*que utilidad practica tiene eso de elevar al cuadrado un numero dde x bits ?*
me pueden compartir ejemplos, o es solo un ejercicio teorico ? .

si se te ocurre algo me cuentas, total, espere 20 años......un poco mas .que es ?


----------

